# Leaking pipe under toilet



## aprildawn (Jan 14, 2007)

We have noticed that in our basement the pipe that where the pipe that runs from our toilet connects to the rest of our pipes there is a very slow drip. And in the bathroom there is a very very small amount of water that seeps out from under the toilet. We have changed the wax ring on this toilet at least 4 times, each time thinking that we might have done it wrong the last time. And we even called a plumber and he said the problem with the pipe in the basement is that the person who redid our plumbing didn't glue the two pipes together. He said he fixed it, but there is still a slow drip. It is MUCH slower than it was before, but it is still there, and there is still the seepage around the toilet. We have looked at the toilet itself and have not noticed any cracking where it would be leaking, what could this be?


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Get a wax free gasket...less chance for mistakes. Fluidmaster makes them and they're available at Lowes among other places.

As far as the pipe in the basement, I would guess the fitting joint is fine and the water coming out upstairs is following the pipe down and dripping off when it gets to a "drip line", where it would have to go back up (against gravity), such as where the fitting and pipe meet.


----------



## gitnerdun (Dec 1, 2006)

Stick with the real wax. When you pull the toilet, flip it over on it's side and look up under the trap carefully. You are looking for cracks or a defect in the china. Seen a few in my career. Sometimes water in the bowl will drain out of said defect, proving it is there. Does the water level in the bowl stay at one level, or does it slowly drop?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

aprildawn said:


> And in the bathroom there is a very very small amount of water that seeps out from under the toilet.


Did you ever think the leak seen on the floor might be coming from the tank, tank to bowl could be leaking and rolling down to the floor.


----------



## aprildawn (Jan 14, 2007)

From what I can tell the water level in the bowl stays the same. We didn't think to look up into the toilet when we pull it up, however. We will try that.. Guess we'll change the wax ring _again_....


----------

